

Ask HN: What would you do? Release or Polish more - codeslush

I am working on a project that I've been thinking about for a few months.  I finally got off my butt and  started coding it up.  My time is limited, as I have full-time job and big family.  I'm giving it all I have, but I need sleep and just not enough hours in the day!  :-)  I need your advice.<p>My product is scratching an itch that I have.  The challenge is that I think it's scratching an itch that a lot of other people have too, because every day I see announcements on here from other people launching things trying to solve the problem – albeit via a different approach.  To date, I haven't seen any of them with the features that I think will set my site apart and really get some traction.  But I'm also aware that unique ideas are not so unique.  I dread the day I read ShowHN with something that is nearly identical to what I'm doing.  The particular feature that sets my solution apart is one that isn't developed yet – as it relies on other features to be completed before it can be implemented.<p>Further, I'm not a designer.  So my site is completely minimalistic.  I have two images only!  :-) It makes HN look pretty!  Actually, I think HN is pretty in its simplicity, but was trying to get a point across – my site is very basic and not like the visually cool things I see launched regularly.<p>My questions:<p>1.Should I release w/o the killer feature that I think will set it apart - to at least get some initial traction and feedback?  I could describe it, and mock it up, without real functionality behind it. Or would this be a bad move – in that someone with more time can implement it quicker than me?  I know I shouldn't worry about copy-cats – but I don't want someone to copy an idea that isn't even working yet!<p>2.Should I release w/o a visually nice design?  The eye candy factor is important and I don't know if my minimalistic site will deter people because it isn't pretty.  I'm no PG – and don't know the tolerance level people would have for a site that isn't backed by such a popular group of people.<p>3.I'm completely bootstrapped, and I would like to remain that way.  However, I don't have extra income to pay a designer – so should I give up part of it for design help?  If so, how much?<p>4.Release Early | Release Often – a principle I understand.  But how early is too early?<p>I look forward to benefiting from your collective wisdom.  Thank you.
======
true_religion
> Should I release w/o the killer feature that I think will set it apart - to
> at least get some initial traction and feedback?

I'm in the same boat as you. I have a great site that I haven't released
publicly yet. It was at MVP status on January 3rd, but it lacked the 'killer
feature' to set it apart from the competition.

I decided not to do a public release because you only get one chance to
impress a given group. If I released and failed to impress, I'd have to 're-
release' again and again which squanders time.

On the other hand, if I take things slow every release can be guaranteed a
better chance of success.

So I did a private release to clients/customers who already know me. The
feedback there was invaluable and I'm preparing for a public release later on
this week or next.

~~~
codeslush
Best wishes for your upcoming launch! You must be excited!

Thanks for your feedback. Based on what the group has said here, I'm going to
invite a few people to privately test it with me and then expand to a larger
audience.

------
aquark
I know the conventional wisdom here would be to release early. But beware the
distraction that can be -- you suddenly need to find some extra time to worry
about keeping the server up, responding to feedback, etc.

If you really feel there is a killer feature that sets this apart from a 'me
too' site, then I would push to implement a minimal version of that and
release with it in place.

Of course if you have not validated the killer feature in any way then maybe
it is worth the time to mock it up and try and get feedback. Perhaps a simple
landing page without any site around it would serve that purpose and not
distract people with the basic features.

~~~
codeslush
You have just provided me something super valuable. Thank you. I knew I needed
a landing page, but I was thinking about just finishing things up and not
doing a landing page. Based on the feedback I've received here, I think I will
do the following:

1\. Create a landing page that highlights the main features - including the
killer feature - and see what happens with feedback. This will allow me to
really focus on my message as well; and make sure it's clear and concise.

2\. Will reach out to a small group of people here on HN and get it in their
hands for some feedback - w/o the main feature, but enough functionality that
they can gauge interest and start providing feedback and/or features.

The splash page should definitely validate the feature -- and it totally makes
sense to get that validation before I implement it. I'm pretty confident, but
it's based on my own observations and needs - and something that's been biting
at me for a while. I'm very excited!!!

------
thibaut_barrere
Could you release it to a small set of people ? That's what I did with
HackerBooks.com (I setup the DNS only a couple days back :-).

I find that it's useful to get feedback without going fullspeed.

~~~
tsycho
how did you release to a small group? do you mean "friends and family"? or
something more sophisticated?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Not friends and family; I try to focus on the site audience instead. So I got
in touch with people I appreciate and follow on twitter and hackernews,
mostly!

First I made a quick survey, then I released without setting the DNS etc...
For a more controlled fashion I would have added a real "private beta
authentication".

hth!

------
kerryfalk
Bias towards action: release it!

Then fix it based on what people tell you and what your own thoughts are. Find
ways to make it so that people want to use it. Without releasing it, you'll
never know.

It's really hard to release something that's "Not ready yet!" but it's worth
it.

If it's useful maybe they'll say: "I like where this is going, but your design
makes me cry." If it isn't useful you won't hear anything from them at all.

Don't worry about copycats - competition is good for you, too. Your competitor
will be telling other people about their product which just means there are
more people selling your segment, this is a good thing. Your competitors can
be your sales staff, too. :)

~~~
codeslush
It is hard to release something not ready!!! I feel it's a reflection of me,
but I need to get beyond that sensitivity or I'll never release anything. I'll
keep you all informed.

Never thought about competition as sales staff before.

------
danvoell
I agree with Thibaut. Release to a small group. Adding your killer feature is
one more feature which you will have to maintain and worry about. I would
launch to friends (and anyone who responds to this post) now, start getting
feedback and continue forward. I would try to refrain from giving up equity
for projects until your product has been tested and you have a better
understanding of what it will need to get off the ground.

~~~
codeslush
FWIW, I don't know how to reach you! If you're interested in helping with
feedback, can you either let me know how to get in touch or email me from the
email address on my profile? Thanks!

